# Grundwasser- Was tun?



## slaus (23. Juli 2016)

Moin,
Teich Nummer 2 ist gerade in Arbeit. Folgendes Problem tritt auf: Bei einer Tiefe von gut 60cm wird die Erde so feucht, dass beim Drauftreten Wasser austritt. Bei einem Spatenstich tiefer läuft das entstandene Loch mit Wasser voll. Und das nach einer Woche Trockenheit- für Schleswig Holstein eher ungewöhnlich. Gestern gab es dann noch ein Gewitter mit Starkregen. Bild 1 von vorgestern abend. Danach noch ein wenig weiter gebuddelt (ca. 1m³).. Bild 2 gestern abend nach dem Gewitter. Bild3 heute morgen...
Meine Überlegung nun: Rausnehmen was geht und den Teich als Naturteich ohne Folie anlegen. Als Wasserspender neben dem Grundwasser kämen ca. 30m² Dachfläche von Nebengebäuden und 12 von der Gartenlaube in Frage.
Oder doch die Folienvariante?


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2016)

Moin.

Du könntest es mit einer Schmutzwassertauchpumpe versuchen und diese in ein tieferes Loch hängen, so das sie das Wasser aus dem kleineren Umfeld immer absaugt.
Dann holst du raus was geht.

Ich würde die Folienvariante bevorzugen, weil du dann Wasserstand und Wasserqualität besser kontrollieren kannst.
Guck mal in meine gerade laufende Baudoku.
Dort habe ich auch mit Wasser zu kämpfen gehabt und bin mit der Pumpenvariante etwas tiefer gekommen.


----------



## slaus (23. Juli 2016)

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass das Nachbargrundstück ca. 30cm höher liegt als unseres. Dadurch stand bei stärkerem Regen die gesamte Fläche bis zu 20cm unter Wasser. Deshalb war mein Plan durch den Aushub den hinteren Teil des Grundstücks anzuheben und durch Wegnehmen der Platten zusätzliche Sickerfläche für den Regen zu schaffen, was ja zumindest geklappt hat


----------



## mkburg (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich hatte letztes Jahr auch das Problem mit Grundwasser beim Teichbau. Das wusste ich aber vorher.
Kurz vor Fertigstellung gab es dann auch Starkregen, da stand alles unter Wasser. Ich hatte immer einen tiefsten Punkt wo ich abgepumpt habe.
Unter dem Teich habe ich dann Drainage gelegt was in ein Pumpenschacht geht, den ich mit einer Tauchpumpe abpumpe.
Kannst dir gern mein Video ansehen, da siehst du auch mein Wasserproblem.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R_G2DPqUc0_


Michael


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Juli 2016)

Im Grunde planst du eine Art Regenauffangbecken als Gartenteich?
Das finde ich ein interessantes Projekt. 

Hoher Grundwasserspiegel und (Regen) Wasserzulauf sind "in der Natur" ja Ursachen für Teiche und Tümpel. Von daher würde ich, wenn es mein Garten wäre und der Platz vorhanden ist, schon aus reinem Spieltrieb und Neugier auf Folie und mühsames, geld- und energieaufwändiges pumpen verzichten und einfach zuschauen, wie mein Wasserloch sich denn so entwickelt. Dann erübrigt sich auch das kontrollieren müssen der Wasserwerte. Allerdings würde ich mich bei der Startbepflanzung auf Arten fokussieren, die mit wechselnden Wasserständen zurecht kommen. 

Je nach Wassermenge und Lage könnte der Teil des Gartens aber auch zur Feucht-, Nass- oder Sumpfwiese mutieren, was aber auch interessant sein kann. Auf jeden Fall würde ich den aufgeschütteten Teil mit einem Steinmäuerchen abstützen, damit da nichts abrutscht und mit einer Drainageschicht unterfüttern, dass überschüssiges Wasser zügig wegsickert.


----------



## Turbo (23. Juli 2016)

Salü 
Finde das einen interessanten Ansatz. 
Was passiert, wenn du oder dein Nachbar den Rasen oder die Rabatten düngt.
Hast du anschliessend die Nährstoffe im Teich?
Pass auf das du dir nicht ein Algenparadies baust.


----------



## slaus (23. Juli 2016)

In den letzten 7 Stunden ohne Niederschlag hat der Wasserstand sich nicht im geringsten verändert- 20cm am Rand 50 in der Mitte. Versickern tut offensichtlich nichts.... Mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich würde einfach mal tiefer graben und schauen ob es sich nicht um Schichtenwasser handelt. Mit etwas Glück hast du 50cm tiefer alles wieder trocken. Ansonsten bliebe noch ein Hochtechnologie.  Sprich das ausgegraben Material rings um ausschütten. Spart noch dazu die Entsorgung.


----------



## ASSchlicki (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Slaus,

was für einen Teich planst Du da zu bauen?


----------



## mkburg (23. Juli 2016)

Zu deinem Nachbarn, er hat dafür zu sorgen, dass sein Regenwasser nicht auf dein Grundstück fließt.
Ein Feuchtbiotop ohne Folie würde ich nicht machen, es kann ja mal sehr warm sein, dann geht alles darin ein.

Michael


----------



## samorai (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo!
Auf keinen Fall mit einer Tauchpumpe abpumpen, dadurch werden die bisher sehr kleinen Kanäle immer größer , dann saugst du das Wasser regelrecht an.
Besser ist die Art wie Baustellen abgesaugt werden.
Das Pumpen- Rohr mit dem Sieb (wie bei einen Brunnen) im Abstand von 2m rund um den  Teich einschlagen und alle verbinden, dann ein Hauswasser-Werk anschließen und ableiten.24/7 pumpen ist dann angesagt. Nur so ist eine Absenkung machbar.


----------



## slaus (23. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Hallo Slaus,
> 
> was für einen Teich planst Du da zu bauen?


Tja, wenn ich das so genau wüsste  Eigentlich sollte es ein ganz einfacher Teich werden. Loch buddeln, Vlies und Folie rein, Wasser drauf und fertig.Wie langweilig.
Jetzt habe ich anscheinend ein mehr oder weniger einzigartiges Projekt.
Zum Nachbarn rübergehen und verlangen, dass er 30cm von seinem Grundstück abträgt, ist, denke ich, keine Lösung. 
Beim angetroffenen Wasser handelt es sich definitiv um Schichtwasser, was das ganze aber weder besser noch schlechter macht. Bei einer derzeitigen Temperatur von 27° ist der Wasserspiegel um einen halben Zentimeter gesunken. Also ist das Wasser eher verdunstet als versickert. Das Dünger/Nitratproblem sehe ich eher als gering an, da nur einer meiner Nachbarn Dünger aufbringt und auch das nur in seinem Gewächshaus und da sind 20m Erdfilter zwischen. Meine Tendenz geht also im Moment in Richtung Naturteich, den ich dann vielleicht mit dem Folienteich verbinden könnte. Ich müsste dazu zwar das Gelände um ca.15cm anheben, um die Oberflächen auf eine Höhe zu bekommen. Aushub ist genügend vorhanden. Trockenheit und Hitze ist in Schleswig Holstein eher ein seltenens Problem und ein einzelner kräftiger Schauer wie gestern, hätte mir gute 2m³ in den Teich gebracht-ohne nachgedrücktes Schichtwasser.. Folie reinlegen kann man ja dann immer noch, falls es gar nicht geht-
Bis Montag will ich allerdings abwarten und sehen, was passiert..


----------



## Turbo (23. Juli 2016)

Salü
Ich würde vermutlich einen anderen Lösungsweg wählen. 
Folienteich mit Sumpfzone und Überlauf ins Terrain und oder in den Sammelschacht.
Schacht mit günstiger Pumpe in welchem das Grundwasser gesammelt wird.
So kannst du die Nachspeisung einfach und kostengünstig steuern und bei Bedarf automatisieren.
Verbindung Dachwasser- Sammelschacht oder Teich. 
Möglicherweise Einbau einer Druckerhöhungsanlage für die Gartenbewässerung sofern Bedarf.
Habe bei mir diese Grauwasser - Retensionsanlage Lösung realisiert und würde es jederzeit wieder machen.
Du hast viele Vorteile und kaum Nachteile.
Bei zu hoher Nährstoffkonzenration hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit Netzwasser einzuspeisen.


----------



## mkburg (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

so wie Salü könnte man es machen, auch wie du zu Anfang schreibst, dein Grundstück mit dem Erdaushub vom Teich den umliegenden Grundstücken anpassen.
Ich pumpe mein Wasser aus dem Schacht in eine Tonne und nehme das Wasser zum gießen.

Michael


----------



## ASSchlicki (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Slaus,

das mit dem Folienteich kannst Du vergessen, da dir die Folie bei Wasserdruck durch das Grundwasser von unten aufschwimmt. Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. so wie Michael, mit einem tieferen Schacht aus dem du das Grundwasser abpumpst
2. Betonboden, Betonschalsteine für die Wände und PE-Teich einschweißen lassen


----------



## Turbo (24. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Hallo Slaus,
> 
> das mit dem Folienteich kannst Du vergessen, da dir die Folie bei Wasserdruck durch das Grundwasser von unten aufschwimmt.



Salü Andreas
Bist Du dir da sicher. 
Habe mir darüber auch Gedanken gemacht. 
Der Teich ist ja nach der Bauzeit rund 60cm über den Grundwasserspiegel mit Wasser gefüllt, so das rund 600kg pro cm2 gegen die Folie drücken. Dies nebst dem Bodenmaterial. 
Da sollte doch nichts mehr auftreiben.
Mache ich da einen Überlegungsfehler?
Ein EPDM Folienmatererial würde ich auf jeden Fall verwenden, da sich der Bodengrund verändern kann.
Eine Teichtiefe von mindestens 80cm und damit unter der Frostgrenze wäre wegen dem Getier sicherlich wertvoll.


----------



## mkburg (24. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Folie bei Wasserdruck durch das Grundwasser von unten aufschwimmt.


Das stimmt nicht ganz, es schwimmt nur auf, wenn der Wasserspiegel im Teich tiefer als der umliegende Wasserspiegel ist.
Das hast du wenn du den Teich mal abpumpst. Für den fall brauchst du eine Dränage unterm Teich mit nebenliegenden Schacht um bei Bedarf das drückende Wasser abzupumpen.


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

Also das mit dem Aufschwimmen konnte ich mir bisher auch nicht vorstellen. Beim letzten Besuch bei Ingo @S.Hammer konnte ich es an seinem Pool sehen. Wow. Woran das nun wiederum lag kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Da der Druck vom Pool höher sein müsste als der vom nieder stehendem Schichtenwasser. Bei anderen wiederum mit höherem Schichtenwasser gab es ohne Betonwände und nur mit Vlies sowie Folie überhaupt keine Probleme. 
Aber eventuell findet sich ja noch jemand der uns dieses Phänomen erklären kann.


----------



## Turbo (24. Juli 2016)

Salü René

Kann mir das nur mit Berg oder Hangdruck erklären. So das sich das Wasser staut und nur an einer Stelle unter dem Teich rauskommen kann. Vieleicht hat Ingo Leemboden. Dieser Gefahr kann man mit einem Schacht welcher das Wasser aufnimmt und welcher allenfalls einen Überlauf in die Meteorleitung hat begegnen.
Um ganz sicher zu gehen könnte man wie schon erwähnt unter dem Teich eine Sickerleitung verlegen.


----------



## ASSchlicki (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo im folgenden Link ist die Physik sehr klar beschrieben und verständlich ausgedrückt:

http://www.steb-koeln.de/Redaktione.../Grundhochwasser-die-unterschätzte-Gefahr.pdf


----------



## slaus (24. Juli 2016)

Konnte doch nicht abwarten und habe heute morgen den "Teich" abgepumpt und die letzten 100l abgeschöpft. Mittlerweile steht das Wasser wieder ca. 5cm hoch. 
Vielleicht mal ein ganz anderer Lösungsansatz nach der Devise: unkonventionelles Problem=unkonventionelle Lösung. Wenn ich anstelle eines Folienteiches einen reinen Vliesteich bauen würde.... Bei Trockenheit sollte das Vlies das Versickern verlangsamen und Eindringen kann das Wasser trotzdem. Das Auftreiben ließe sich durch aufgelegte GehwegplattenSteine verhindern:
Hier mal die meteorologischen Daten für Rendsburg, die mir freundlicherweise von einem befreundeten Wetterprofi zur Verfügung gestellt wurden
Längste Trockenzeit: 04.07.-24.07.13: 20 Tage, 6 Stunden und 20 Minuten. Minimalste Niederschlagsmenge / Monat: April 2007 mit 4,8mm Niederschlag.  Im statistischen Jahresmittel von 2002-2016 fallen jeden Tag 2,7mm Niederschlag bei einem mittleren Jahresniederschlag von 944mm..
Für reichlich Wassernachschub wäre also gesorgt. Ich kann mich auch nicht entsinnen, jemals einen Spaten in die Erde gesteckt zu haben und trockenen Boden um zu drehen.


----------



## ASSchlicki (24. Juli 2016)

Dann wird es kein Teich, sondern höchstens ein Schlammloch, dass je nach Witterung austrocknet.
An deiner Stelle würde ich es dann ganz lassen.


----------



## slaus (25. Juli 2016)

Da auch den Profis keine weiteren Lösungsansätze einfallen, möchte ich mich erstmal für die ganzen guten Anregungen bedanken. Wie ich mich letztendlich entscheide steht noch in den Sternen- werde euch aber auf dem laufenden halten.
Liebe Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo Klaus,

Du könntest ein Moorbeet oder eine "Feuchte Wiese" anlegen. Das kann auch sehr schön werden.
Und wenn nicht genügend Wasser in einer Trockenphase nachdrückt, ist das oft auch kein Problem.

Einen reinen Naturteich ohne Folie ohne gesicherten Zufluss, ist wohl eher schwierig.

Grüße , Knut


----------



## slavina (25. Juli 2016)

Eventuell ein Hochteich...... das wäre doch ne Möglichkeit...


----------



## slaus (28. Juli 2016)

Wie von Troll20 vermutet, bin ich etwas tiefer auf eine festere Schicht gestoßen. Also gestern wie ein Blöder Schlamm, Wasser, Matsch geschöüpft, da wieder Regen angekündigt war. Boden mit einer Kiesschicht bedeckt, Vlies und Folie rein und nochmal Kies Kieselgemich auf die Folie- eine Stunde vor Einsetzen des Regens fertig. Also gestern locker 2m³ Erde bewegt, da darf ein alter Mann heute auch mal Muskelkater haben  Hilft aber alles nichts, da die Teichränder um 20cm aufgeschüttet werden müssen.  Bilder folgen


----------



## Muschelschubserin (28. Juli 2016)

Moin Klaus, 

das hört sich ja super an. 

Ich wünsche dir/euch ein schönes Ergebnis mir geringem Muskelkater


----------

